# Central Machine Model 33686



## Royal Viking (Dec 31, 2010)

Someone is selling this drill/mill for $500. 

central machine model 33686

I read the recent post's on some other machines and this one seems large in comparison. I am wondering if it would work for this hobby or if it is too large? Is it considered a good model, accuracy, and so on?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 31, 2010)

Too large is not a problem if you have room for it . 
IIRC George Brinell has one like it or similar. and has done fine work on it.
There are guys that use bridgeports for hobby use. 
Tin


----------



## ironman (Dec 31, 2010)

It is a fair sized Bench Mill/Drill. Go to Harbor Freight and look up 33686 and you will see the specifications and price about 1200 dollars and with the 25percent off, it is about 900 bucks.   ironman


----------



## rcmadness (Jan 1, 2011)

Does the round column cause problems holding its center point if you have to raise or lower it during a job? Not trying to bash the machine, I just recall reading somewhere that was a problem with this type of mill. (I have never owned or used one, just read a lot when I was looking at a new mill last summer)


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 1, 2011)

I can not comment on the accuracy of machine but I can comment on size.
I use a grizzly mill a knock off of a Bridgeport mill and as Tin stated if you have the room go for it.


----------



## Royal Viking (Jan 1, 2011)

I am thinking of going to see it. It's about an hour away from where I live. Of course, for me, that is like taking a car for a test drive. I end up buying it.


----------



## BillTodd (Jan 1, 2011)

rcmadness  said:
			
		

> Does the round column cause problems holding its center point if you have to raise or lower it during a job?



Yes, is the simple answer  No matter how careful you are, when you crank the lift handle the head tends to shift around the post. My fix is a simple wishbone attached to a second ring at the base, so the head can still be rotated around the post if necessary (see http://billtodd.dyndns.org/drillmill). Cranking the handle also used to hurt my shoulder (one too many bike accidents) so I added a motor/gearbox to do it for me.

Bill


----------



## Royal Viking (Jan 1, 2011)

rcmadness, thanks for the question on the round post. I hadn't given it a thought. My last experience with a mill was with a bridgeport in high school.

Bill, The fix looks simple enough. (I noted your comment on locating the upper attachments)


----------

